# Who Loves G2Ls?



## nbp (Dec 23, 2010)

It started with a yellow G2. I liked it. Excellent glove box light. 



So I bought an extra, a black one. But they weren't perfect. When the yellow one was stolen, I got a KX4 for the black one. Back in the glove box it went. Ah, perfect! :thumbsup: 



Oh, Cabela's is blowing out the P60L G2Ls for half price??? Better get some extras. :naughty: What? Three G2Ls now? Oh yes! 



Who else loves the G2L?? Got a stash of 'em? Post them! 



Here are mine -- -- --


----------



## glazer1972 (Mar 23, 2011)

I loved my G2L-FYL before I lost it.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in! I've owned all three interations...the G2L w/ Nitrolon Bezel (BIG mistake on SF's part due to heat sinking), then the later version with the aluminum bezel, and finally, the third version with the KX4.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 24, 2011)

Ug.. another thread that lost a lot of good pictures...

Here we go again!

My Green G2 with stainless bezel ring. Gotta protect that head! (Good all around advice btw)






GITD McClicky






Bad picture of a badly treated Red G2


----------



## J-FRAME (Apr 14, 2011)

A G2 with a McClickie switch and a Nailbender 2 mode drop-in is a very fine light. Does it all. I prefer yellow so I can fined it>


----------



## justin.nc (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the yellow G2Ls. It looked really nice


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 19, 2011)

I love my G2L. It is the G2L type 2 and it is the best light ever. It is bright and strong!!!


----------



## TIME1200 (Apr 27, 2011)

I liked G2L-FYL because yellow and black colour


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 7, 2011)

Got some reflective tape from Oveready.


----------



## john-paul (May 7, 2011)

I bought at least 8 of them from Cabelas and gave them away for Christmas 2010. Kept two for myself, a yellow and black.


----------



## herosemblem (May 7, 2011)

Love them. Had 5 of them at one time. 
Will be one of the all-time great designs for durability and design.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 12, 2011)

I never thought I would, but I decided to keep a G2 for the heck of it and now I love it... I put an old matte Z59 and matte Z44 on it along with a P60L bulb, a flip up red filter (the cheap one, not the FM35) and some Surefire primaries and it's become my garage toolbox light ever since.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 12, 2011)

Got a pic of this flip up red filter? Id be interested in checking one out... Or maybe where ya got it? It would be pretty slick on my red G2.

You know *cheap *is my kinda price shao!


----------



## angelofwar (May 13, 2011)

Capt, scour the MP for an F35. Or google it. The "F" Series filters were the old rubber ones that just flipped up, while the "FM" Series were designed for the Millenium series lights, and were plastic-calmp on style filters. A search on Google for Surefire F35 will give you a good idea, and you could post a WTB for one in MP...there's still alot of these old filters floating around.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 13, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Got a pic of this flip up red filter? Id be interested in checking one out... Or maybe where ya got it? It would be pretty slick on my red G2.
> 
> You know *cheap *is my kinda price shao!



Cap,
Here are some pics... She may not be the brightest... and she may not be the prettiest, but she sure is handy!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Shao, I need one of those.



angelofwar said:


> Capt, scour the MP for an F35. Or google it. The "F" Series filters were the old rubber ones that just flipped up, while the "FM" Series were designed for the Millenium series lights, and were plastic-calmp on style filters. A search on Google for Surefire F35 will give you a good idea, and you could post a WTB for one in MP...there's still alot of these old filters floating around.



Sounds good, but the only thing I could find in the MP was a thread from 2008. (in fact it was YOUR post!) Also google searches displayed THIS thread as the number one result and a bunch of the F-35 Aircraft... I guess these are more rare than anticipated now? I searched for most variations I could think of:

Surefire F35
Surefire F 35
Surefire F-35
Surefire F35 filter
etc...

Thanks for the proper name of the piece though, I'll post up a WTB and see what comes down the pipe.


EDIT:

Wait, do you mean F36? The F34,36,37 (clear, red, blue) are the right size?

EDIT AGAIN:

Oh, i found THIS post that seems to be pretty comprehensive but looks like it would be the F24, 26,27 that would fit the G2 as its the same size as the 6P?


----------



## rockingthe2 (May 14, 2011)

Here's my Surefire G2 Nitrolon with the P61 bulb!


----------



## euroken (May 15, 2011)

G2L-FYL with little accessories.


----------

